# Core curriculum for the Bo?



## Mark L (Aug 31, 2007)

What would be your idea of the core curriculum requirements when studying the bo?  The school I'm at teaches two bo forms and a variety of bo vs. weapon defense techniques.  I'd like to explore the bo in greater depth, but am not sure what the traditionally accepted core materials are.


----------



## michaeledward (Aug 31, 2007)

I have learned, pretty well, the American Kenpo Bo form. It provides some American Kenpo principles for use with the Bo.

I have also reviewed the Isshinryu Bob DVD from Turtle Press. The basics shown on that DVD - as I recall - consists of three blocks and four strikes. Not really a lot of meat there. I have watched just a two of the four Bo forms on the DVD. 

I have seen an interesting book on the Quarter Staff. I have not yet got a copy of the book. But it is on my list. I think it will be very intersting to examine the differences between the Asian and the European uses of the long stick.

Great question - I hope others, with greater knowledge can contribute.

Incidentally, I heard the American Kenpo Bo form was assembled as part of a Black Belt Thesis. Does anyone know if this is, in fact, where it originated? Does anybody have a copy of the complete thesis? I'ld love to get my hands on it, if it is so.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 31, 2007)

Strikes and blocks, work strikes on a heavy bag.  Lots of people with lots of forms training have no idea how to actually hit something without hurting there wrist or losing there weapon.

Sparring, hard contact, padded weapons, masks, gloves and anything else they feel they need.

From the traditional end, you generally get a set of basics, kata and two person drills.

Anyways, there is a ton of stuff here: http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?search_query=&user=hempev&page=4


----------



## michaeledward (Aug 31, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Anyways, there is a ton of stuff here: http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?search_query=&user=hempev&page=4


 
Very nice ... thank you.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 31, 2007)

Andrew Green pointed you to a whole bunch of videos by Mikio Nishiuchi.
You can't get any better than that regarding traditional weaponry.

AoG


----------



## stoneheart (Aug 31, 2007)

Mark L said:


> What would be your idea of the core curriculum requirements when studying the bo?  The school I'm at teaches two bo forms and a variety of bo vs. weapon defense techniques.  I'd like to explore the bo in greater depth, but am not sure what the traditionally accepted core materials are.



The bo kata you learn really depends on what heritage of kobudo you come from.  Most karate people I have run across trace their kobudo back to either [SIZE=-1]Taira Shinken or Matayoshi Shinpo for example.  

The bo kata I learned are [/SIZE]Tokomine No Kon,Urashi No kon, and Shishi No Kon.  There are still others and I have also seen different versions of my kata from other karate-ka.


----------



## Mark L (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for the responses folks!


----------



## kosho (Sep 5, 2007)

First thing I do is have the student play around with the Bo in there hands. ( keeping lots of space from others ) because you will drop it many, mant times. 

I then teach them Otagon angles and strikes with the Bo.
I then teach them Otagon angles with blocks with the Bo.

after many months working this stuff. I have them add the Bo to a Kata 
the student allready knows. ( Say 1 pinan, or pinan shodan, ETC) But with the movments with the Bo. the punches or blocks are now done with the Bo. 

After many months with this I teach them different hand movments and spins. But I keep it to what I feel is real work not flashy things...

I also go into deeper things but thats a Idear of what I do with my students and the Bo.

Hope this helped...

 Kosho


----------



## harlan (Sep 13, 2007)

Core:

'Basics' = drills
kata = techniques
bunkai

I see you are in Massachusetts. This site might be useful:

http://www.kodokanboston.org/kobudo.html



Mark L said:


> What would be your idea of the core curriculum requirements when studying the bo? The school I'm at teaches two bo forms and a variety of bo vs. weapon defense techniques. I'd like to explore the bo in greater depth, but am not sure what the traditionally accepted core materials are.


----------



## stickarts (Sep 14, 2007)

We teach 5 bo forms. Also basic blocks, strikes and disarms, bo vs. bo defenses, and bo vs. other weapons.


----------



## michaeledward (Sep 14, 2007)

Remember that part, up in post 2, where I said I have learned the American Kenpo Bo Set "pretty well"? 

Well ... scratch that ...

Since writing those words, I have reviewed my Bo Set with Mr. Planas. And he has sent me back to the woodshed. 

He reviewed the Set as I run it. And, as I mentioned, I was pretty confident with my execution. 

Mr. Planas said that what I was performing was very much like what he sees elsewhere, when he sees the American Kenpo Bo Set. He then asked if I knew where it originated, (which I didn't), and he explained a bit of the history. According to Mr. Planas, Chuck Sullivan created the Bo Set. Apparently, extracting it from other bo material. Mr. Planas indicated that the Bo Set was never a requirement in the Ed Parker Schools. Students could choose to learn and run it if they wished. 

We then proceeded to review the Set as Huk knows and understands the Set. He said that he need to make only a few small changes to what I was doing. And then proceeded to teach me a brand new Bo Set (at least from my point of view). 

Over several days, I spent a few hours un-learning and re-learning the American Kenpo Bo Set. At this point, I think I understand the changes I need to make to the Set. But, executing those changes is going to take quite a bit of practice. 

Although, unlearning and relearning material is no fun, I am pretty excited about learning and maintaining the tradition of American Kenpo.


----------

